# Adobe Acobat Reader 7 erschienen



## Counselor (26 Dezember 2004)

Adobe hat in den letzten Tagen eine neue Version 7 des Acrobat Reader veröffentlicht:
http://www.adobe.de/products/acrobat/readstep2.html
Die neue Version ist wesentlich flotter als der Vorgänger.


----------



## Stalker2002 (26 Dezember 2004)

Ja, der 7er Reader ist im Vergleich zum Vorgänger ultra-flitzig.
Nur schade, das die aktuelle Version von Practicount noch nicht damit klarkommt. So werde ich für den Büroeinsatz noch ein Weilchen auf den AR7 verzichten müssen.
Auf der Privatmühle tut er bereits seinen Dienst und wird von mir sehr geschätzt.

MfG
L.


----------



## IT-Schrauber (11 Januar 2005)

Nur mal so der Neugierde halber, wo gibts denn da nen Download der 7er Version? Die Downloadversion dort ist laut Website immer noch die 6.01 und auch die heruntergeladene Datei heisst so 
 :bigcry:


----------



## Anonymous (11 Januar 2005)

IT-Schrauber schrieb:
			
		

> Die Downloadversion dort ist laut Website immer noch die 6.01 und auch die heruntergeladene Datei heisst so
> :bigcry:


Liegt vielleicht an deinem Betriebssystem. Es gibt noch nicht für alle BS die 7er Version.


----------



## technofreak (11 Januar 2005)

http://www.adobe.de/products/acrobat/readstep2.html

da wird nach Anwahl der Plattform und  Sprache zunächst mal eine 522 kB große setup-datei
angeboten: Adbrdr 70_DLM-deu_full.exe 

wenn man die startet , wird der eigentliche download angestoßen (ca 28 MB)


----------

